# need some info on buying a car....



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i am looking at a2001.5 S4 it is listed at 10000. reason being is it needs new turbos. how much would stock or stage two upgrade be. i have searched and found some crazy pricing but just kinda wanted another opinion. other than that car is sound and has no other problems car fax is clean. i mean ten grand its a good deal even if i have to spend 3 grand more.


----------



## maxxdout (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: need some info on buying a car.... (mdubcajka12)*

still too much. Dont pay more the 8K. The car will have additional problems and service related needs to address while the engine is out. Just food for thought.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: need some info on buying a car.... (maxxdout)*

ya deff dont pay 10k.. thats kinda steep
good luck


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

you're going to pay about $3k for the upgraded K04 turbo set... and that doesn't include labor keep in mind.
Unless you're a mechanic and can do all the work yourself, just find another car to purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

AGREED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (koemm over)*

whats normally the life on the stock k04s.....im really not getting a deffinate answer on this one by searching. looking now at a 2001.5 imola s4 around my town with 66000 on the clock


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_whats normally the life on the stock k04s.....im really not getting a deffinate answer on this one by searching. looking now at a 2001.5 imola s4 around my town with 66000 on the clock









stock they came with K03's. Here is a pic of a K03 and a K04. (K03 on left, K04 on right)








discussion on owners' experiences with longevity with their Audi turbos:
http://www.audiforums.com/m_732408/tm.htm
to answer your question, it all depends on how well the owner took care of it. If it was trashed/abused/not cared for, you'd be lucky to get 80k out of them. If they are cared for and not abused, i don't see how you couldn't get over 300k from them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

